# 'Making of' for Kontakt libraries



## Fab (Jan 7, 2019)

Are there any out there? I'd be interested to see all the work that goes into making a great quality library.


----------



## Josh Richman (Jan 7, 2019)

Yes, keep us posted.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Jan 7, 2019)

Boring. 90% of making software/sample library is everyday routine


----------



## henrik242 (Jan 7, 2019)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> Boring. 90% of making software/sample library is everyday routine


Well, yes, for some obviously - but probably not for most of us 

I agree that it would be interesting to see the thoughts and work that go into some libraries.


----------



## Lindon (Jan 8, 2019)

I was thinking about doing some in this vein if there is enough interest...I would try and include some jokes...


----------



## nathantboler (Jan 8, 2019)

This guy does a good job:


----------



## Tod (Jan 8, 2019)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> Boring. 90% of making software/sample library is everyday routine



Yeah, EvgenyEmelyanov, that's kind of true, but then there's Reaper. 



nathantboler said:


> This guy does a good job:




Yes, that video really captures a lot of the action in Reaper that speeds this process up quite a bit, and although I didn't watch the whole thing, I can tell you that using custom actions and scripts in Reaper today, you can cut the time way down and take most if not all the mundane out of editing.

I've been creating instruments in Kontakt since back when Kontakt 2 first came out. I also started writing scripts for it at that time, but of course the instruments and scripts were very simple and were nothing like today.



Fab said:


> Are there any out there? I'd be interested to see all the work that goes into making a great quality library.



I've actually created many instruments in Kontakt, but I'm only right now creating my first instrument that I plan to sell and I can tell you it ain't easy. 

1. Creating and recording the samples took a little trial and error, but once I decided how I wanted to do it, it only took about 3 weeks. 

2. As far as editing the samples, I did that while I was recording them and as mentioned, doing it in Reaper made it fairly effortless.

3. Deciding on how the samples were going to lay and loading them into Kontakt took a few hours, however, I had pre-planned the layers well in advance.

4. Now comes the scripting and although I had a vague idea of what it would be, I had no idea where it would end. In fact it's still not done even though I've got much of the instrument completed. I can tell that the scripting will probably continue until all else is done.

5. create a manual. This takes a lot of explaining on how everything works, and I'm not good at all at this, this is one of the aspects I least like. I can say I have done it a few times before, so I can usually bumble my way through it to make something usable, but here again, it probably wont be done until everything else is done. 

6. Video tutorials, if you listen closely you should be able to hear my old brain going "eeeeaaaaahahahohoh". Ha ha, so what am I going to talk about and how am I going to capture the video that explains how my instrument actually works. Not to mention, I can hardly talk much less do any narration, but fortunately I have a daughter who does it quite well.

7. Demos! You gotta have good decent sounding demos to show your wares and I envy the developers who can hire others to do this so that they can get a variety of recordings. At this point I've got a few that aren't too bad and might have to settle for that.

8. Then of course you have to have a website which is something I've never done. Here again I'm fortunate to have a daughter who has some experience with websites.

Well this is my first step forward as a developer and at this point I can't call myself a real developer, I've got a lot to learn yet. I've been a musician nearly all my life, over 55 years, and this is just another step along the way. 

Ha ha, the most important thing is, that at my age it gives me a reason to get out of bed every morning.


----------

